# Steinhatchee Report



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

Saturday Oct. 6. First the water is stained more than I have ever seen it, it looks copper coming out of the river. The inshore folks are still bringing trout in, just not in great numbers from what I saw. We rode all the way down to Pepperfish Keys and didn't find any clear water, couldn't even see bottom. Wasn't trout fishing though, just riding to check out my boat.

Saturday we went offshore, stopped at 62 foot, caught a few grunts and some juvie AJ's off the bottom so we moved. We had good live bait we caught ourselves and still couldn't get on the grouper.

About mid morning the rain came, it must have rained 2 hours and I have never been wetter in my life. Still no grouper. More football AJ's, ramora's, and trash fish.  I finally gave up on 62 foot and went in to 52 foot.

Got to 52 foot and more juvie AJ's. They surrounded the boat, everywhere, never seen so many in one place. We moved a bit and I set out a freeline that was promptly cut clean. I re-rigged another with  a live pin fish and set it out, and in a few minutes it was slammed. finally a good fish, I figured it was gonna be an AJ, after a long fight it was a king fish, a huge one, turned out it weighed 40# at the dock.

That was our fish of the day, we never found the grouper. Turned out one boat caught some grouper in 72 foot, and another caught some shorts in 26 foot.

We stopped in 42 foot on the way back in to check  it out, we caught a quick 50#'s of black sea bass and white grunts. We did catch one short red grouper and released it.

It's transition time in the shallow waters off Steinhatchee and the grouper bite should turn on soon, not just yet......


----------



## d-a (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad you got out on the water Keith. 

Hopefully you'll get them next time

d-a


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

I had a good time, wasn't the only one who didn't find them. It was nice just to be in the boat again, except when we were getting hammered by the rain.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2012)

I need to git my fanny down there ...


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 8, 2012)

You need to, I've only been trying to get ya down for 5 years.......


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 8, 2012)

Parker Phoenix said:


> You need to, I've only been trying to get ya down for 5 years.......



young un' is off at school now , I WILL make some time ....


----------



## bhdawgs (Oct 8, 2012)

I am heading down this week - I talked to the lady at SeaHag and she said they have been tearing up the trout recently.  Thanks for the report


----------



## smoothie (Oct 9, 2012)

The bite is great! Next 2 weeks low tide is between 7 and 8 am. Booya! My wife's family is from cordele so...............let's fish. To everyone though let's fish!


----------



## yanknga (Oct 9, 2012)

*Best in 6 trips*

Fished Steinahatchee on Thrusday the 4 - Sat the 6th. We went north to the Bird Rack. Wore them out all 3 days. Caught over 100 trout on Friday & Sat. Some shorts on Friday, but the 4 of us got our limit on Saturday. Gulp Shrimp on a cork was the trip. Fish where nice & fat. Gulp shrimp was the trick. Trout feeding on shrimp Saturday for over 2 hrs all around us. Caught alot of cats on this trip also.A few sharks, Spanish, flounder & sea bass.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 9, 2012)

I actually saw some folks cleaning those catfish......


----------



## Fishindan (Oct 11, 2012)

Shows you just how bad times have gotten under our current leader(less)ship.


----------



## ddb (Oct 11, 2012)

glad you got out and caught a few!


----------

